# Gmail..... ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

I decided to start using gmail to answer customer support mails, since they have a better spam filter than my mail server.

Problem is, I have been unable to access my gmail account since last night. I just get a white page that says *Loading* and it just refreshes every few seconds, but that's all it does.

I have pending email correspondence in there and can't reach it. :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling:


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

mine takes forever to load. i quit using it about three weeks after i got it. I could go to yahoo and peoplepc and check both before google would finally load.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

DrippingSprings said:


> mine takes forever to load. i quit using it about three weeks after i got it. I could go to yahoo and peoplepc and check both before google would finally load.


 It worked fine for me until last night. Now I can't get in there at all. :shrug:


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

That's so odd, mine loads first time, every time. :shrug: 

Had you added any new features or set up a POP account recently? I just wondered if that would be a reason for it to be inaccessible? :help: 

If you do get it to load, on the right upper area there's a place to report bugs. | New Features! | Settings | Help | Report bug | Sign out

I've been lucky because I have never had a problem and it's my main e-mail now.

Sorry you're having so much trouble, e-mail issues are so frustrating. :grump:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

KY Guest said:


> Had you added any new features or set up a POP account recently? I just wondered if that would be a reason for it to be inaccessible?


 I've made no changes at all.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Turn off javascript and you will get option to view html without all the bells and whistles. It loads much faster. Like many sites anymore the regular connection has no sympathy for dialup users. I rarely go to the website, I just download mail with email client.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, I finally got in, how do I find the option to keep it in html view?

Also, for some reason, I cannot delete any emails. :flame:


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Ok, I finally got in, how do I find the option to keep it in html view?
> 
> Also, for some reason, I cannot delete any emails. :flame:



At the very bottom of the page right below the area where it gives your percentage used, there's the viewing options.  

*Gmail view: standard with chat | standard without chat | basic HTML 
*


----------

